# Tip For Wireless Internet!



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Guys,

If you have wireless Internet and connection problems of any kind, before you do any kind of hardware/software updates, move your wireless router to a nice high spot. As high as it will go and if possible, close to your main computer, with the antenna extended upward.

My Wireless Router was on the floor, causing intermittent issues on my laptop. Moving it higher up made a strong difference in connection reliability!

Jack


----------

